# what the difference Between the pitbull terrier and Amstaff ?



## Bully Pitbull (Feb 4, 2012)

what the difference Between the and the american staffordshire terrier or most of you know hem of Amstaff ??


----------



## 3doglady (Jul 31, 2011)

I was told by an Amstaff breeder, years ago, that both originate from the same lines, (cousins, if you will), but the Staffordshire Terrior was bred as a smaller working type dog. Have you tried researching under Bully breed websites?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Ali, I'm a hound and lab guy, so I'll let the bully experts address your question.

You'll need to trust me, though, when I tell you that I am saving you from a world of hurt by editing your post to reflect this forum rule. This is not a rule intended to make everybody look the same. It is meant to keep the posts in a form that can be read on the alternate browsers (e.g. smartphones) that many of us use. It is intended to prevent blindness in those of us whose eyesight is precarious to begin with. Members will measure you by the content of your posts - not by the font color or size.



> Members should post in a way which is consistent with "normal writing". Users should not post excessive numbers of emoticons, large, small or colored text, etc. Similarly, users should not SHOUT or use excessive punctuation (e.g. ! and ?) in topic titles or posts. Users consistently abusing this will be warned.


At your earliest convenience, please read the rest of the forum rules to ensure a long and happy stay for you here.

http://www.dogforums.com/attention-all-new-members/82908-forum-rules-read-before.html


----------



## Bully Pitbull (Feb 4, 2012)

3doglady said:


> I was told by an Amstaff breeder, years ago, that both originate from the same lines, (cousins, if you will), but the Staffordshire Terrior was bred as a smaller working type dog. Have you tried researching under Bully breed websites?


Thank you pro , thank you very much >> i have a 5 years of Experience with pitbulls but for these moment
I did not find answer that really could help me >> beside more than 80% of people had no
idea about the difference >> some of theme are saying the size or loock or even the strength > thank you


----------



## Bully Pitbull (Feb 4, 2012)

RonE said:


> Ali, I'm a hound and lab guy, so I'll let the bully experts address your question.
> 
> You'll need to trust me, though, when I tell you that I am saving you from a world of hurt by editing your post to reflect this forum rule. This is not a rule intended to make everybody look the same. It is meant to keep the posts in a form that can be read on the alternate browsers (e.g. smartphones) that many of us use. It is intended to prevent blindness in those of us whose eyesight is precarious to begin with. Members will measure you by the content of your posts - not by the font color or size.
> 
> ...


ok no problem >> i didn't read the rules before posting thes post >> thanx


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

3doglady said:


> I was told by an Amstaff breeder, years ago, that both originate from the same lines, (cousins, if you will), but the Staffordshire Terrior was bred as a smaller working type dog. Have you tried researching under Bully breed websites?


That is a nice story but I doubt it.

_American Pit Bull Terrier (APBT)_ is the UKC breed registration name. _American Staffordshire terrier (Amstaff)_ is the AKC breed registration name. Many dogs were dual registered with both registries. Some still are. The breed descriptions are essentially identical.

Chauncy Bennett actually founded the UKC in 1898 in order to have a registry that would recognize his pit bull, Bennett's Ring, which was given UKC #1. The AKC did not recognize the breed at that time. They finally accepted it in 1936 - but under a different name. The current name - American Staffordshire terrier - dates from 1972.

Some people will argue that the Amstaff is a "show breed" and the APBT is a "working breed". I won't get into that.

"_Pit Bull terrier_" is a generic name for any dog that is of the type. It is not really a defined breed. 

This is an American Stafordshire (Amstaff):










This is an American Pit Bull Terrier (APBT)- note the uncropped ears: 







.

This is *not* an APBT nor is it an Amstaff, although it is probably a "Pit Bull":


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

^that. From left to right: ADBA, UKC, AKC

The third dog Poly posted fits the confo of an American Bully, not a Pit Bull.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Poly said:


> "_Pit Bull terrier_" is a generic name for any dog that is of the type. It is not really a defined breed.
> 
> This is *not* an APBT nor is it an Amstaff, although it is probably a "Pit Bull":


Wrong, and Wrong. Pit Bull is a specific part of ONE breeds name, and should only be used when referring to that breed. Just because the media and the uninformed use it as a umbrella term doesn't mean that it is. The pit bull is the American Pit Bull Terrier. The proper terms, to my knowledge, is either bull and terrier or bully breed, but even those don't include all the breeds mistaken for the APBT, which includes gundogs, hounds, molassers, etc

That dog you posted there is an Ambully, which is basically a mix between the amstaff and the APBT or at least that is the way it started, that one their looks like a pocket bully although its hard to tell, other breeds were bred into it to get the different sizes and body types. 

Most people consider the Amstaff and the APBT separate breeds now, but yes they started out from them same lines. There are some similarities and some slight differences between the two. Specially if you go by the ADBA looks of the APBTs. 

There are more people who can explain this better than me, just wanted to point out that the pit bull was the APBT.


----------



## Bully Pitbull (Feb 4, 2012)

Poly said:


> That is a nice story but I doubt it.
> 
> _American Pit Bull Terrier (APBT)_ is the UKC breed registration name. _American Staffordshire terrier (Amstaff)_ is the AKC breed registration name. Many dogs were dual registered with both registries. Some still are. The breed descriptions are essentially identical.
> 
> ...


you see there is somthing you said it i like it >>> 
you said >:

"_Pit Bull terrier_" is a generic name for any dog that is of the type. It is not really a defined breed. 

100%100 >>

but there is something i wanna say in my opinion there is nothing call game bred dog or ABPT or or or or ....
cuz in my point eventually they all pitbulls >>
( i don't mean Amstaff ) but what i mean is there are some peoples who say ABPT or bully pitbull or pitbull fhigt ( like they are really breed to something like fight ) in short they all pitbulls >>> thanx pro 
and about you't last pic for the brown dog he is pitbull no doubt about that >>>
it calls bully pitbull or some people don't define it like some kind of pitbull and they just call it American bully >> any way to me they all one name { pitbull terrier }


----------



## Bully Pitbull (Feb 4, 2012)

zimandtakandgrrandmimi said:


> ^that. From left to right: ADBA, UKC, AKC
> 
> The third dog Poly posted fits the confo of an American Bully, not a Pit Bull.


thanx pro >> thank you verey much I really appreciate it


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Glad to hear there's no problem, but you'll also want to read the rule about signature size.


Please scale down your signature


----------



## Bully Pitbull (Feb 4, 2012)

RonE said:


> Glad to hear there's no problem, but you'll also want to read the rule about signature size.
> 
> 
> Please scale down your signature


 
hhh even that no problem at all >> i am sorry any way cuz i am new Member >>
how about now is that ok with you ( signature ) or i shuld scale it down ​


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

Lots of good replies here, but just needed to add, it's Pit Bull. NOT Pitbull. If you're going to put the. Reed in your signature and user name, it's a good idea to spell it correctly.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Bully Pitbull said:


> you see there is somthing you said it i like it >>>
> you said >:
> 
> "_Pit Bull terrier_" is a generic name for any dog that is of the type. It is not really a defined breed.
> ...



I disagree 100%

take the dog in your sig....there is no way , shape or form that I could call that dog an APBT 
IMO its an extreme bully


----------



## Bully Pitbull (Feb 4, 2012)

pugmom said:


> I disagree 100%
> 
> take the dog in your sig....there is no way , shape or form that I could call that dog an APBT
> IMO its an extreme bully


No !
you see like i said before some people don't define it like some kind of pitbull and they just call it American bully and its obvious you don't considered it as pitbull >> 
you see to me its pitbull .. there some kenels define it and call it bully pitbull and some others call it american bully >>> they all pit bullllllllllllllllllllls


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Pit Bull is two words.

And I would never call the dog in your signature or the last dog Poly posted APBTs. They're Am Bullies. No, it's not all the same thing.


----------



## houndies (Feb 2, 2012)

What is an Am Bully? It's interesting that proper Staffs here in the Uk look more like Bully Pit Bull's signature (a bit less exaggerated)
They have shorter muzzles, very muscular heads and are quite short. But you don't see many of these as there's a trend to breed them longer legged to look more like a APBT.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Bully Pitbull said:


> No !
> you see like i said before some people don't define it like some kind of pitbull and they just call it American bully and its obvious you don't considered it as pitbull >>
> you see to me its pitbull .. there some kenels define it and call it bully pitbull and some others call it american bully >>> they all pit bullllllllllllllllllllls


so how may breeds would YOU classify as pit bulls? 

the APBT, Am bullys, AST, SBT?...what about English bull terriers ? 
or are you saying there is no difference between APBT and the dog in your sig?


----------



## Pibble (Jan 22, 2012)

My dogs are all rescues, so their parentage is unknown. However, we are fairly certain Bruschi is an American Pit Bull Terrier and Paisley is an American Staffordshire Terrier. The breed standards are extremely similar and many dogs are dual registered as APBT and AST.

Breed standards can be found here:
UKC standard for the American Pit Bull Terrier
ADBA standard for the American Pit Bull Terrier
AKC standard for the American Staffordshire Terrier


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

Bully Pitbull said:


> No !
> you see like i said before some people don't define it like some kind of pitbull and they just call it American bully and its obvious you don't considered it as pitbull >>
> you see to me its pitbull .. there some kenels define it and call it bully pitbull and some others call it american bully >>> they all pit bullllllllllllllllllllls


Just because you think they all are pit bulls doesn't make it true. You asked people for facts, not opinions. Pit bulls are ONE breed and not a description of many dogs with a similar look. You mentioned on another thread you are a pit bull breeder... How can you breed dogs you don't know basic information about?


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

pugmom said:


> so how may breeds would YOU classify as pit bulls?
> 
> the APBT, Am bullys, AST, SBT?...what about English bull terriers ?
> or are you saying there is no difference between APBT and the dog in your sig?


Well, actually... this is kind of how it went:

There were Bulldogs and Terriers in the UK (and U.S)
They were combined to mix the strength of a bulldog with the tenacity of a terrier, and the Bull Terrier was born. Dogs who fought instead of being used as catch dogs or for other jobs, were called 'Pit' Bull Terriers. 
Eventually, when dog shows were invented in the mid 1800s, show breeders created a 'Bench' Bull Terrier, that was all white. Those became the modern Bull Terrier.
The colored dogs, and those who still fought, were called Pit Bulls (also called Yankee Terriers, in the U.S).
In the 1936, some breeders wanted to move away from the 'fighting pit' stigma, so they separated their lines and renamed the dogs 'Staffordshire Bull Terriers'. They bred for a certain appearance rather than gameness and athletic ability, and the breed changed accordingly. Same goes for American Bullies -- who are bred for a more 'bulldog' appearance.

The 'American Pit Bull Terrier' is the breed that is the most unchanged from the original type of dog that created all the other breeds. But far back enough, they all share a common origin. However, it would be incorrect to say they're all 'the same breed', since they've all been separated into obviously unique varieties.


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

The_Monstors said:


> Just because you think they all are pit bulls doesn't make it true. You asked people for facts, not opinions. Pit bulls are ONE breed and not a description of many dogs with a similar look. You mentioned on another thread you are a pit bull breeder... How can you breed dogs you don't know basic information about?


Or, you know, spell the name of correctly!


----------



## Darkmoon (Mar 12, 2007)

Bully Pitbull said:


> what the difference Between the and the american staffordshire terrier or most of you know hem of Amstaff ??


The Amstaff was bred from APBTs as a "show line". Pretty much the AKC wanted to add the APBT but didn't want to bring the fighting along with the breed so they ended up renaming the breed and now it's come to be it's own line, somewhat. IMO as long as you can still get an CH in all three organizations then the breed is still the same. 



Bully Pitbull said:


> Thank you pro , thank you very much >> i have a 5 years of Experience with pitbulls but for these moment
> I did not find answer that really could help me >> beside more than 80% of people had no
> idea about the difference >> some of theme are saying the size or loock or even the strength > thank you


 I really wish you spoke/typed better English because it's hard for me to understand you. With 5 years "experience" you should already know these things. The differences between the APBT and the Amstaff really depend on what registry you are looking at. The difference between an UKC APBT and an AKC Amstaff isn't a ton. The UKC has gone away from the more terrier looking dog which irritates a lot of us who like the older terrier APBT. The difference between an ADBA APBT and an AKC Amstaff is a lot. Amstaffs are bigger, bulkier, fattier, and more then likely couldn't last in the pit even if they have the drive for it. ADBA APBT's are smaller (less then 60lbs), very thin, muscular, and look like a dog that you could toss in the pit and it would fight like they should. Doesn't mean they would, but they LOOK like they could.


Bully Pitbull said:


> you see there is somthing you said it i like it >>>
> you said >:
> 
> "_Pit Bull terrier_" is a generic name for any dog that is of the type. It is not really a defined breed.
> ...


Pit Bull is a generic term and shouldn't really be used if you know what your dog is. That's the issue with American Bully people who still like to call their dogs APBT just because they are Ghotti lines so they have still have UKC or ADBA paper work. Just because your dog has that paperwork doesn't mean it's still the breed that it once was. Your dog in your avatar is an American Bully. The Bully community needs to stand up and be proud of their dogs.



Bully Pitbull said:


> No !
> you see like i said before some people don't define it like some kind of pitbull and they just call it American bully and its obvious you don't considered it as pitbull >>
> you see to me its pitbull .. there some kenels define it and call it bully pitbull and some others call it american bully >>> they all pit bullllllllllllllllllllls


They are all "Pit Bulls" but that is just a very generic term used to describe 5 or 6 different breeds. Use the correct breed when describing your dogs. I can call my two Pit Bulls because they aren't a certain breed. I should really refer to them as "Pet Bulls" because they have no lines behind them. They just look like they could have come from APBTs. I wouldn't be shocked if my big red dog has some Bulldog in him.


----------



## zdonBGSU (May 7, 2011)

Bully Pitbull, what continent are you from?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

What I have been corrected about 
A Pit Bull is a smaller dog ~ 50Lbs or less - I think it is more proportionate.
A Staffy has a big head and can approach 100 lbs.
An American Bulldog is unrelated, but sometimes confused with Pit Bulls ... So are Boxers.
An English Bulldog is unmistakeable... 

(I can't talk for an American Bulldog, but otherwise..) All of these dogs are very loving, sweet dogs... usually great with people and kids...


----------



## trainingjunkie (Feb 10, 2010)

My Staffy is 41 pounds. While he may be on the low end at his agility weight, a 100 pound staffy would be shocking.


----------



## zimandtakandgrrandmimi (May 8, 2008)

pit bull-generic term for APBT, Amstaff and sometimes Staffy Terrier. Incorrectly applied to a host of other breeds.

American Bully- EBT x APBT cross now mostly recognized as an entirely separate breed. 

The rest can be extrapolated from the photos posted.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

zdonBGSU said:


> Bully Pitbull, what continent are you from?


I was thinking the same thing...it doesn't appear that English is the first language for the OP.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Pai said:


> Well, actually... this is kind of how it went:
> 
> There were Bulldogs and Terriers in the UK (and U.S)
> They were combined to mix the strength of a bulldog with the tenacity of a terrier, and the Bull Terrier was born. Dogs who fought instead of being used as catch dogs or for other jobs, were called 'Pit' Bull Terriers.
> ...


Is this directed at me? or the OP lol 


as far as I'm concerned here and now there is only one " Pit Bull"...( yes way back in the day there were many dogs/breeds/mixes that could be called pit dogs/pit bulls but we have moved way beyond that now) .....you can call the above listed dogs all "bulldogs" or even "bully breeds" but to lump all those breeds under the name Pit Bull is begging for breed misidentification and trouble

the only blurred line to me is between the AST and the APBT...because of the ability to in some registries to register as ether or or.....and some peds that get very tangled up ...sometimes its very easy to distinguish between and AST and APBT ...and sometimes it gets a little tricky


----------



## VincentVega (Nov 4, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/American_Staffordshire_Terrier


----------



## zeronightfarm (Jun 15, 2011)

Kuma'sMom said:


> Or, you know, spell the name of correctly!


There is a reason why bully breeds are going down the toilet.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Old thread.


----------

